# Parrot Fish



## redtailcatfish43 (Jun 21, 2012)

I have a 60 gallon fish tank, Brackish Water level is at 1.005 cause I have Green Spotted puffers for a while now, almost a year, well yesterday I added some Blood Red Parrots to the tank (2) and Im kinda worried, they look happy, they are swimming around a good bit, but from what I read there not spose to be in Brackish water. What should I do, I mean my level of salt water has always been around 1.005 and the puffers have always been good.

I have some white tip catfish in there also for about 6 months and had no problems with them.

I just need some advice thats all.


----------



## gar1948 (Jan 25, 2012)

Parrots need the same water parameters as Angel fish. Temperature: 76 - 86F, pH: 6.0 - 8.5 Temperatures should be between 76 - 86F but the ideal temperature should be between 82 - 84F. The ideal pH should be between 7.0 - 8.0.


----------



## redtailcatfish43 (Jun 21, 2012)

Thanks for the quick reply, but not what Im asking

will it be ok in 1.005 salt water level?


----------



## gar1948 (Jan 25, 2012)

Brackish water is on the hard side and parrots just like angels need water on the soft side. So I would say your water is not good for the parrots. They may seem ok now but long term I think they will suffer. Soft water as low as 5.8 to 6.6 ph is what I maintain for my Angels tank.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Personally I'd be looking at bringing the specific gravity to more like 1.017 for the GSP as they get older. Parrots don't belong in brackish water. You might get away with low level brackish like you have short term but eventually IMO it will effect the health of some of or all the fish.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

Why did you add them before you researched their needs?

They may adjust, but the salt will always be a skin irritant, and I'm not sure how a deformed fish that already has a tendency towards balance problems will do with a chemical (salt) that affects the kidneys of a fish so strongly. It looks to me like you are going to find out, and hopefully let us know. Putting a bloody parrot in a brackish tank is not something I've ever heard of someone doing, although I'm sure that somewhere, sometime, it has been done before.

gar1948 answered quite well, if you read and think about what he/she wrote.


----------



## redtailcatfish43 (Jun 21, 2012)

Just wasn't thinking. Can a redtail cat fish live in Brackish water?


----------



## redtailcatfish43 (Jun 21, 2012)

I think Im going to transfer all my Brackish fish to my smaller tank, and this do a big water change on the 60 gallon.


----------



## redtailcatfish43 (Jun 21, 2012)

ok did like a 60% water change, got the salt level down to 1.002, going to check it again tomorrow and the Temp is at 80 degrees, so im almost in Business. just get the temps up to 82, and salt level down just a little bit more. O yeah whats a good way to soften up the water ???


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

When dealing with salt try to do things gradually, that was a bit quick but hopefully okay. Let them get used to the water they are in for a bit until you make more changes. They should be fine like that for a while, then get rid of the rest of the salt with normal water changes. You can use driftwood as decor in the tank to help soften the water a little. You can also use peat in your filter or RO water but I think your normal tap water should be fine for them once you stop using salt. 

A note on GSP. They are messy fish and get fairly big, a bit like goldfish need much bigger tanks than most people realize. They can also get territorial as they get older so need plenty of space. I don't know what size tank you have them in but they may need upgrading before long.


----------



## redtailcatfish43 (Jun 21, 2012)

Yeah I know. Im going to bring up the salt levels real slow. Thanks for the advice though.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

Your question about the redtail cat opens the great can of worms again. I don't think they can be kept in an aquarium smaller than the average home, as they are a fish that should get larger than the average person. Maybe a 3000 gallon would do.
They are freshwater, Amazonian fish that should not be in salt. However, I think it's cruel to keep them in tanks, so can it be worse to put them in salted tanks?


----------



## redtailcatfish43 (Jun 21, 2012)

Infomation I already know thanks though at the fish store they have one in like a 600 gallon and its like 4 foot long so BA


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

redtailcatfish43 said:


> Infomation I already know thanks though at the fish store they have one in like a 600 gallon and its like 4 foot long so BA


So whats the BA? Watch how you talk to members on this forum, they are just advising you on a subject that is clearly unacceptable for the home aquaria.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

redtailcatfish43 said:


> Infomation I already know thanks though at the fish store they have one in like a 600 gallon and its like 4 foot long


Which Store are you referring to that has a 600g tank? And only 4 foot long???


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

I think he was just admiring the fish.



redtailcatfish43 said:


> Infomation I already know thanks though at the fish store they have one in like a 600 gallon and its like 4 foot long so BA


I know a fish shop that has one in a 100 gallon tank, and it's only 2foot long. That doesn't mean the tank is big enough for it, or that it won't grow more, if it gets the chance to. 

They get really big, bigger than most people are able to care for. You need to be looking at something more like a swimming pool than a tank to house one.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Phractocephalus hemioliopterus (Red-tail Catfish) — Seriously Fish


----------



## redtailcatfish43 (Jun 21, 2012)

Reefing Madness said:


> Which Store are you referring to that has a 600g tank? And only 4 foot long???


The fish store is called Ocean floor, and im not going to put a huge red tail in my 60 gallon, no worries.


----------



## redtailcatfish43 (Jun 21, 2012)

susankat said:


> So whats the BA? Watch how you talk to members on this forum, they are just advising you on a subject that is clearly unacceptable for the home aquaria.


 Soft! 

How can you tell someones attitude by reading a post, it was obviously me saying I know the information that your talking about, thanks though. Thats it.

Don't assume please.

BA - bad ***

Like was posted above, I am admiring the Redtail, I love them, beautiful beautiful fish, my Favorite Fresh water fish, im not going to put one in my 60 gallon. Trying to get a bigger tank so I can have one for a couple years.


----------



## redtailcatfish43 (Jun 21, 2012)

Pick up some new fish today, got the salt level to 1.001. So almost perfect,

I got some Skirted Tetras (5) and Banded Leporinus (1) some feeder fish for the parrot fish, they ate 3 of them only one left, so thats a good sign cause they weren't eating, I got all the fish eating flakes, and pellets. The parrot fish are real shy, they hide all the time, they come out when Im not near the tank, they lay on there side a little big, up against something, I was worried about them for a while but I read that this is normal behavior when there getting used to a new tank.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

redtailcatfish43 said:


> The fish store is called Ocean floor, and im not going to put a huge red tail in my 60 gallon, no worries.


Heres my advice to you. I wouldn't send my worst enemy to Ocean Floor. those boys work off of commision, and they will sell you CRAP, that is totally usless for you and your tank. just an FYI though. I live in Arizona. Heres a good guy to go to. Don at Tropical Treasures. He's very knowledgable, and won't sell you junk you don't need. Prices are very hard to beat also. 35th ave and Greenway, NW corner.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

redtailcatfish43 said:


> How can you tell someones attitude by reading a post...


It kind of sounded like you were using BA as an insult, it was only when I read the post over I realized you were just talking about the fish.


----------



## redtailcatfish43 (Jun 21, 2012)

Reefing Madness said:


> Heres my advice to you. I wouldn't send my worst enemy to Ocean Floor. those boys work off of commision, and they will sell you CRAP, that is totally usless for you and your tank. just an FYI though. I live in Arizona. Heres a good guy to go to. Don at Tropical Treasures. He's very knowledgable, and won't sell you junk you don't need. Prices are very hard to beat also. 35th ave and Greenway, NW corner.


Thank you kind sir, I will have to check it out!!! 



> It kind of sounded like you were using BA as an insult, it was only when I read the post over I realized you were just talking about the fish.


No big deal, glad to get back on track!


----------



## redtailcatfish43 (Jun 21, 2012)

Reefing Madness said:


> Heres my advice to you. I wouldn't send my worst enemy to Ocean Floor. those boys work off of commision, and they will sell you CRAP, that is totally usless for you and your tank. just an FYI though. I live in Arizona. Heres a good guy to go to. Don at Tropical Treasures. He's very knowledgable, and won't sell you junk you don't need. Prices are very hard to beat also. 35th ave and Greenway, NW corner.


Just went there, was about 30 min drive. Loved it, best fish store in Phoenix, not as big, but had a great selection on Rare fish! Thanks again man, really appreciate it, cause Ive been to pretty much all the fish stores in the PHX area, and this one was the best, 

I picked up a red tail catfish x tiger shovel-nose hybrid  beautiful fish


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

*rotating smile


----------



## redtailcatfish43 (Jun 21, 2012)

You are a gentleman and a scholar.

I cant get the catfish to eat anything yet, he is hiding, that is pretty much it.


----------

